# Looking for a late 80's Pioneer Cassette HU with CD control.



## jlindsey86 (11 mo ago)

As the title states, I am looking for a late 80's Pioneer cassette HU. I need it to have pre outs, and it would be cool if it also has the multi CD control to hook up a changer in the future. 

This will be part of an old school build I am doing in my Jeep Comanche. I have an ADS amp, MTX sub, and a pair of Polk components, just need the HU to put it all together.

I will consider other brands but want them to have amber lighting to match the rest of my dash lights.

Let me know what you have!


----------

